# Any experiences with the Hydor Prime 30?



## Dominik_K (8 May 2017)

Hi,

setting up my new project, I am currently collecting the technical equipments. Since I am a student, money is an issue for me. The salesperson on my LFS told me about some cheap Filters he might offer. He told about the *Hydor Prime 30* canister filter and said, it would have one of the best flow rates, compared to the rating. Being very honest, he admitted to never having used one for more than a month. 

Thus, I wanted to ask you, if someone has any experience on this canister filter. It seems well build and is still cheap. Only downside as far as I see is the lack of a spraybar, but I have one left, so thats not a problem. There are two major concerns, the shopassistant could not give me any intell:
- Noise level, he just does not pay attention to that one.
- Durability.

Thanks in advance


----------



## GHNelson (8 May 2017)

Hi Dominick
Hydor are a well know company for producing various aquatic components!
From Filters to In-line heaters!
Below is a review on the Hydor Prime 30.
https://www.aquaristikshop.com/aquaristic/Hydor-Prime-30-External-filter/548012/
hoggie


----------



## Dominik_K (8 May 2017)

Hi,

thanks for your response. I know Hydor, had the inline heaters once myself. They work pretty well, even with a 200 W one on a 60 liter tank. For the Hydor Prime 30, I read the amazon reviews in german language and some were pretty frightening. Since some Amazon users are just brain dead, I am asking here for further intell 

As far as Hydor goes: If I will not buy the prime 30 (for what ever reason), I will go for the Hydor Professional 350. Other than an issue with leaking while cleaning (only a problem if one is not prepared), it gets awesome reviews 

Thank you for your help


----------



## abutterell (8 May 2017)

Have you looked at the all pond solutions external filters? They seems to sell well and quite a lot of people use them, their smallest starts at 45 new with a spray bar. 
https://www.allpondsolutions.co.uk/...b0NNrXeN7nAHB7rAoGxOguADPV5-r-YBOMaAgQc8P8HAQ

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dominik_K (8 May 2017)

Hi @abutterell,

thanks for your thoughts. 

I looked at them, in germany they are sold as SunSun canister filters. I researched them for quiet a while and found out, that their flow rate efficency (quotient of manufacturers and real flow rate) is around 55 percent, while the one of the hydor Professionals is about 88 percent. Therefor I need the 1.400 l/h model of SunSun canisters and they are sold for 75 € including shipping cost. For 81 € I get the Hydor Professional, using 1/3 less energy  The only thing that still makes me think about SunSun is, that i have a UV unit within the price of 75 €. Never needed one so far, but who knows 

But I really appreciate the fact, you're trying to give some new ideas! That's what I like about this forum and why I bend over backwards trying to write in english language 

Have a nice evening.


----------



## Paul Sabucchi (9 May 2017)

Hi, I live in Italy and have two Hydot prime 20 and they are very noisy, they are also inconvenient to clean as only one big basket with the sponge beneath the bilogical media. I buy my filters from Wiltec.de in germany, they stock the SunSun but I buy Jebao 304 , chinese clone of Eheim professionel2. Thy hold a lot of filter media (15.5 liter volume) in 4 trays, silent (after a few days running), cheap to run (20w) and buy '79 euros but the 404 is similar and even cheaper - just 55 euros. I have bought 3 and will probably buy another 3. Ciao

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## alto (9 May 2017)

Don't take that UV unit too seriously  



> _As with ANY Canister Filter with a “built in” UV Sterilizer, these generally are *AT* *best* for green or cloudy water and not for level 1 or 2 Sterilization, despite many claims (see *Aquarium UV Sterilization*); In blunt honesty, do not purchase this Filter or any other similar filter based on this feature, purchase based on its merits of a being an good filter for the price!
> That said this canister filter has the best flow design around the UV Lamp of any we have inspected for use in our sister aquarium maintenance company._



And this disclaimer is from a company selling the filter


----------



## Progen (9 May 2017)

Yeah, the UV in my Owl canister filter seems to do f**kall. Still got green water within days of changing.


----------



## Dominik_K (9 May 2017)

Hi,

thanks for all of your respons 



Paul Sabucchi said:


> Hi, I live in Italy and have two Hydot prime 20 and they are very noisy, they are also inconvenient to clean as only one big basket with the sponge beneath the bilogical media. [...] Jebao 304 [...&...] 404 [...]



Your answer was really helpfull for me. That is exactly the what I was afraid off, looking at the Hydor prime 20. And further: I did not know about the Jebao canisters and will check them out for sure, once I am home again. They look a bit cheap but still promissing a lot of bang for the buck as they are currently selling for 61 in germany 



alto said:


> Don't take that UV unit too seriously





Progen said:


> Yeah, the UV in my Owl canister filter seems to do f**kall. Still got green water within days of changing.



Hmm... good to know. Thanks to both of you! That is knocking out the SunSun product for me. But as we see, SunSun is out, Jebao is in. Let's see, I guess this will be a never ending story


----------



## abutterell (9 May 2017)

The jebao 503 in the UK is 39.99 which seems good value but it's only rated at 750l p/h

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Sabucchi (9 May 2017)

As mentioned I tried the two Hydor prime 20 on tanks in the bedroom but they are really noisy, made holes in the walls to pass the hoses so I put one in the bathroom and one in the kitchen, where they madk the noise of the washing machine or thedishwasher .

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Sabucchi (9 May 2017)

Jebao 304 and r04 are rated at 1200 l/h,I have benn running my 250 liter planted comunity tank with one jebao 304 for three years and one of my 400 liter mbuna tanks with two 304 for over one year and am very happy. I had a slight issue with one unit (taps not closing properly) emailed Wiltec and they courired the replecement part the same day with no fuss.
Will post some photos later on. Ciao from Italy

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Sabucchi (9 May 2017)

Here is one Jebao 304 and it's contents, it does not look that big on the photo nut it actally is, if you look the size of the tennis ball. Youvwill need about 25x25 cm footprint and at leat 60 cm height to fit it under the tank




One works great with this tank



And I use two on this one




Ciao


----------

